# Snakes On A Plane



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

good movie........you'll jump out of your seat several times. nowhere near as corny as i first thought!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: snakes on a plane*

I liked this one too. The ending was good, I was wondering what in the world just happened??

Harry.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

*Re: snakes on a plane*

All I was waiting for was for SLJ to get midievil on some snakes. And of course his famous line......


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: snakes on a plane*

This one will get a rental for me. Sam Jackson shouting about snakes? I'm there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: snakes on a plane*

I like SLJ but something about this movie makes me go :rolleyesno:

:huh:

Maybe I'll eventually get around to renting it.


----------

